# Mirada's Win Photo



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

BOS at Philly


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! She looks amazing


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I did see you there! You were sitting with Strauss! But I wasnt sure!

I'm glad she won!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I did see you there! You were sitting with Strauss! But I wasnt sure!


Awww! I wish you would have come over! Strauss loves visitors xD


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congratulations, you both look amazing!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I wasn't sure! He was all in work mode laying at your feet and ou were talking to some people!

I was like "I think that's xeph!" but I didn't want to interrupt 

We walked by your bench a few times but no one was ever there xD


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats! You both look great!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations Xeph, I know that is a dream come true. Wishes for continued success.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is so wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I was like "I think that's xeph!" but I didn't want to interrupt


The only thing you would have interrupted was boredom 

Strauss usually greets the crowd on the table, but he had injured himself (NO idea how) and I didn't want him jumping up or down, so I just put his bed on the floor and let him lay on it, and people said hello to him there 

He only worked when we left the setup, otherwise he was off duty so he could schmooze with the public, lol.

Mirada is actually just fine with people, but she's young, a little foolish, quite "busy" and gets overwhelmed faster, so I didn't have her out as much as him. Mirada's perfectly stable of course (or I wouldn't take her to such a show...or show her at all), but Strauss is Mr Fallasleepwhilepeoplepetme. He had like 4 kids on him at once and was stone cold asleep, lol.

Strauss is also better with the disabled, so I prefer to use him when people with disabilities want to pet a dog. He's very patient.

I'm proud of Mirada, I just ramble on about Straussdog, lol.

Thank you for all the congrats!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

xD You were sitting over by one of the rings! If you get up here to any shows (I know it's far for you) let me know! I won't be such a shy girl next time! I was talking with Finkie_mom about meeting her at a show next month - since it's right up the road like 15 minutes from me.

I would have loved for my mom to meet Strauss. She was using her scooter at the show since she can't walk that much - but meeting him I know would have put to rest the myths she believes about them. Since nothing I say to her she believes - since I don't own one.

I think her favorite dog at the show was a Great Pyr. She loved on him -so- much. More so than my Siberians . But he also stood face to face with her in the scooter. xD All I heard for the rest of the show was "You should have gotten another Great Pyr."


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

That sure is one good lookin dog! Congrats on the win!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh wow congrats wish I could have been there but nationals is more important.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Did not even know as I just don't check the sports section much Nice Pic, congratulations.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I was debating where to put it, lol. Thank you wvasko


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulation! I have said it before and I will say it again you have a BEAUTIFUL dog.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

Aww congrats Jackie and Mogwai!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome, congrats, you guys look great. Lovely photo.


----------

